
There's now a $1/pill competitor to pharma CEO Martin Shkreli's $750/pill drug - dsr12
http://www.businessinsider.in/Theres-now-a-1-a-pill-competitor-to-pharma-CEO-Martin-Shkrelis-750-a-pill-drug/articleshow/49499385.cms
======
enibundo
Luckily. I find that guy (Martin Asshole Shkreli) indigestible.

~~~
hatsunearu
Is Shrekli's Twitter account really his? It seems way too insane to be real.

------
xlm1717
Shkreli served them a PR opportunity on a silver platter.

